# "Its a dogs life" original song with video starring our dog



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I wrote this song over the past few weeks and finally finished recording all the instruments. Thought I would tie in video of our dog as well, what the heck, I had some time on my hands....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nicely done. Liked how you blended all the parts.
Cute dog too.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Nice, I enjoyed the tune and the pooch clips!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great little production. Highlight of my day!


----------

